# Butcher Paper



## dave schiller (Apr 20, 2017)

Before I start driving around town searching, is there a store where butcher paper is available?  Or do I have to order it online?  Thanks in advance.  Dave


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey Dave, where about do you live?


----------



## boykjo (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, please fill out yer profile..... its times like this where it makes it easier to help someone

Boykjo


----------



## sauced (Apr 20, 2017)

I have bought mine on line.


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry, I guess it would help if you know where I'm located.  I'm in Raleigh, NC, adjacent to Durham and Cary.  About 2 million people in the area, so there should be a local source for butcher paper.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey Dave. Looks like you could hit me with a rock were so close..... Walmart sells it but you have to order it and pick it up. SAM's might have it or your best bet is trying 

united restaurant equipment supply co on south Saunders st in Raleigh.  be careful.... I'm like a fat kid in a fudge factory there...lol

 http://www.ureco.com/

Joe


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 20, 2017)

Here is a paper good supply house in your city.

http://www.pfssales.com/paper-plastic-products-raleigh-nc/

Butcher paper page

http://24.171.172.2:85/productbrowseI2.aspx?query=butcher


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Joe and Buzzard.  I checked with a restaurant supply store on my side of town without success.  But PFS Sales or United Restaurant Supply are not too far away.  Target shows it on their web site, but it wasn't in the store.  I did see Kraft paper rolls there.  Wonder if that would work.

Joe, where in Raleigh are you located?  I'm in NW Raleigh, off Glenwood Avenue.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 20, 2017)

I bought mine on amazon and am gonna try it this weekend.  Foil does a great job honestly so now im curious about the pink stuff.


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 20, 2017)

I've heard of foil being called Texas Crutch.  But what do I know; I don't live in Texas.  Not having used either paper or foil, I don't know if there's a difference in the final result.

See http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261496/butcher-paper-vs-foiling


----------



## phatbac (Apr 20, 2017)

I have read where you can use parchment paper instead of butcher paper and i have tried the parchment paper. it didn't impress me with the finished product and its really hard to work with. I didn't like so i don't wrap brisket much anymore.

i cook higher heat too ( not staying up all night) comes out likes this...













IMG_20170211_054642.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 13, 2017


















IMG_20170211_121745.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 13, 2017


















IMG_20170213_070434.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 13, 2017






took it to work had 2 pieces from the whole packer left over for a dept of 10 ppl.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## boykjo (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> Thanks Joe and Buzzard.  I checked with a restaurant supply store on my side of town without success.  But PFS Sales or United Restaurant Supply are not too far away.  Target shows it on their web site, but it wasn't in the store.  I did see Kraft paper rolls there.  Wonder if that would work.
> 
> Joe, where in Raleigh are you located?  I'm in NW Raleigh, off Glenwood Avenue.


I'm right off penny rd and olde south rd

Will be heading to the north carolina gathering soon. may 19 to be exact...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...linas-smokers-gathering-may-19-20-and-21-2017      

  If I smoke something at the house I'll give ya a shout. 


phatbac said:


> I have read where you can use parchment paper instead of butcher paper and i have tried the parchment paper. it didn't impress me with the finished product and its really hard to work with. I didn't like so i don't wrap brisket much anymore.
> 
> i cook higher heat too ( not staying up all night) comes out likes this...
> 
> ...


 I use parchment paper when baking bread. good stuff, heat resistant, non stick but costly IMO


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## dave schiller (Apr 21, 2017)

Bought a roll of WHITE non-coated butcher paper.  Hope it's interchangeable with pink.  18"x1000'.  That will wrap a lot of smoked meat.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 21, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> Bought a roll of WHITE non-coated butcher paper.  Hope it's interchangeable with pink.  18"x1000'.  That will wrap a lot of smoked meat.



When wrapping something just tear about 6' off the roll and fold the paper in half. It widens the coverage area. It will work fine...


----------



## lonestar10 (Apr 22, 2017)

We home school and my wife bought a 1000ft roll of white butcher paper at the local school supply store for one project. That was ten years ago. Still using it to wrap bulk meat purchases and the occasional venison.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 28, 2017)

What about butcher paper for some 2-2-1 baby backs?  I usually foil but will butcher paper give it a little more tug?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey folks.....  may I suggest you purchase made in USA food grade paper....    China buys millions of tons of scrap paper from us ...   I'm guessing they make it into butcher paper along with other paper...    Who knows what that paper was used for.....   I don't ....   Don't want it on my food.... 

Pink/Peach Butcher Paper Roll - 18" x 150’ in Durable Carry Tube & eBook | FDA Approved, Made in USA | Unbleached Unwaxed BBQ Smoking & Meat Wrapping Paper


----------

